# Whats app attached JPEG file



## ali zaib (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello every one 
Kindly guide can we send a pic from excel via whatsapp 
I have below vba code but its can send only text through whatsapp kindly support 

Dim text As String
Dim contact As String


text = Range("C1").Value
If text = "" Then
MsgBox "Enter the Message to be sent!", 64, "PROCEDURE ERROR"
Exit Sub
End If
If MsgBox("Is WhatsApp Loaded?" & vbNewLine & vbNewLine & "Press No To Cancel", vbYesNo + vbQuestion + vbSystemModal, "WhatsApp DDos") = vbYes Then
startrow = 2
startcol = 2
Do Until Sheets(1).Cells(startrow, 1) = ""
contact = Cells(startrow, 1)


If contact = "" Then
MsgBox "Fill in the contact addresses!", 64, "Please enter at least one Contact"
Exit Sub
End If
text = "Hi " & Sheets(1).Cells(startrow, startcol).Value & "," & Range("C1").Value
Fazer (3000)
Call SendKeys("{TAB}", True)
Fazer (1000)
Call SendKeys(contact, True)
Fazer (1000)
Call SendKeys("~", True)
Fazer (1000)
Call SendKeys(text, True)
Fazer (1000)
Call SendKeys("~", True)
Loop


Else
End If

End Sub


----------

